# Got my bear rug back!



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

He squares 6’ but I’m sure he’s stretched. I’ll take it. 10 months turnaround too. It’s a king size bed.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That is sweet!!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Got it up on the wall


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Beautiful rug! Who did it for you?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Wildlife recreations in payson.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks amazing man!! ------SS


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## aspiring_hunter (May 6, 2020)

Very cool!!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

That is so awesome. Good thing you got it off the bed, your wife or girlfriend may have never laid down there again.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

My wife was mad that it was making the bedroom smell like dog shampoo. My boy is 2 and just keeps standing below it making growling noises


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

That is way cool!


----------



## theoutdoorsman (May 18, 2018)

Looks good!

Question. What a shooter size bear for Utah? 250 or above? What about a 200 size bear?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks great. 
Congrats.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats a great bear rug.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks great! Can't wait to get mine done even more now.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got back from Idaho. Saw a few bears but didn’t close the deal. Gonna try again in the fall


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

The outdoorsman, I would shoot any legal bear, myself anyway.


----------

